# Caught torrenting game. Cox temporary disabling internet. Advice/help?



## Kevinpuerta (Nov 9, 2017)

I was torrentibg a game and then my internet just shut off. I would get a page saying giving me a reference number for Cox and that the game i was downloading was the reason why they shut it off. I deleted the file and called to get my internet back up. This has happened a couple of times and I was wondering how are they finding out what I'm downloading and if there's a way to hide it. The page from Cox said to turn off any peer to peer downloading programs. I assume they meant BitTorrent which was what I was using. Is it safer to download from mega,mediafire,etc? From what I can remember, this has only happened when I use torrents. What are they looking for in downloads so that they can shut it off. I downloaded games in iso format and can get away with it, but with the files in separate rar folders or downloading the all the files themselves, I get shut off.

Any help
Thanks


----------



## Tigran (Nov 9, 2017)

They can see what your DLing with Torrents unless you use private trackers. Mega/Mediafire etc are ssl secured. For the most part, they can see you are DLing something, but not what.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Nov 9, 2017)

So direct downloading websites are safer than peer to peer?


----------



## RaptorDMG (Nov 9, 2017)

Kevinpuerta said:


> So direct downloading websites are safer than peer to peer?


Your ISP will be fine with downloading from websites but they can see if your using a torrent to download and they can block that


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Nov 9, 2017)

Tigran said:


> They can see what your DLing with Torrents unless you use private trackers. Mega/Mediafire etc are ssl secured. For the most part, they can see you are DLing something, but not what.





RaptorDMG said:


> Your ISP will be fine with downloading from websites but they can see if your using a torrent to download and they can block that




Thanks. I appreciate the help.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 9, 2017)

yeah I learned that (how many strike emails you got?) I have 2 (same company) since then havent used torrents not even for legal downloads like linux


----------



## Tigran (Nov 9, 2017)

Personally unless it's the only choice.. I never go with torrents.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Nov 9, 2017)

chrisrlink said:


> yeah I learned that (how many strike emails you got?) I have 2 (same company) since then havent used torrents not even for legal downloads like linux





They aren't emails for me. Every webpage would redirect me to a Cox page with their support number with the files name that I need to have removed and then call Cox. Bad thing is this has happened multiple times. I can recall at least 6 times but I'm sure it's been more. On the phone call they said I'm now kinda like on a watch list and if it were to happen again I will get into legal trouble. Possibly get fined
I'm going to avoid torrents for now.


----------



## jDSX (Nov 9, 2017)

Use a VPN or seedbox


----------



## godreborn (Nov 9, 2017)

you also have usenet.  I've never once gotten a letter using usenet.  however, they're falling like torrent sites due to anti-piracy groups (mostly RIAA).  like anyone would be downloading today's music.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 9, 2017)

That's weird. Never known the ISP as the ones actively monitoring for "illegal" activity. Usually it's one of those companies that copyright holders hire to find IP addresses off of torrent swarms. Usually ISPs don't care what you do as long as you're paying the bill.


----------



## jDSX (Nov 9, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> That's weird. Never known the ISP as the ones actively monitoring for "illegal" activity. Usually it's one of those companies that copyright holders hire to find IP addresses off of torrent swarms. Usually ISPs don't care what you do as long as you're paying the bill.


Yeah they would forward it to OP's ISP then his ISP cox would tell him about the letter they got.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 9, 2017)

while I was in college, they sent a mass email saying that they had received over 10,000 complains of people downloading illegally.  they set up a three strikes rule.  I was using usenet, and I never got in trouble.


----------



## Joom (Nov 9, 2017)

ISPs can still see content from file lockers like Mega and Mediafire. The best thing to do is to rent a cheap VPS (I recommend Kimsufi), setup a web based torrent client, download all files to a web facing directory, and download everything locally from there. Either that or get it over FTP. I've been doing this for a decade or so and have never gotten a C&D. Or, you can just shell out for a commercial VPN and hope they have your privacy in mind.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 9, 2017)

You could also pay for a private VPN service, that is, if you still want to torrent no matter what.
I myself XDCC or direct download if I need to, mostly just anime, though you could also find games there.


----------



## wormdood (Nov 9, 2017)

Kevinpuerta said:


> They aren't emails for me. Every webpage would redirect me to a Cox page with their support number with the files name that I need to have removed and then call Cox. Bad thing is this has happened multiple times. I can recall at least 6 times but I'm sure it's been more. On the phone call they said I'm now kinda like on a watch list and if it were to happen again I will get into legal trouble. Possibly get fined
> I'm going to avoid torrents for now.


i got this message once from Time Warner Cable while using bittorrent . . . i called them they reset my connection i then got a different torrent client (frostwire) that i only use if i *need* to torrent but i still avoid torrents for the most part.  i dont know if frostwire has a built in vpn but i haven't got the peer to peer message after and i have torrented many romsets like this


----------



## Joom (Nov 9, 2017)

If I torrent locally I just use Transmission with a blocklist. This one specifically:
http://john.bitsurge.net/public/biglist.p2p.gz

Have never gotten a letter, and I use Spectrum (which is practically TWC and Brighthouse since they merged).


----------



## nl255 (Nov 9, 2017)

Get a no-logging VPN such as Mullvad (I used PIA in the past and while it is still good I think Mullvad is better since it supports obfs stealth and forwarding multiple ports, as far as I know PIA has no stealth so your ISP can tell you are using a VPN) and get a bittorrent client like Vuze that can be set up to only go through the VPN (Vuze has a VPN plugin that automatically detects PIA or Mullvad and handles port forwarding).

Oh, and by the way there is no need to delete anything, just moving it is more than enough.  But seriously, spend the $3-6 a month on a VPN with port forwarding and no logging, it's worth it.

Just be sure to set up your bittorrent client so that it only goes through the VPN (check the settings for binding to a specific interface) and don't rely on any killswitch function provided by the VPN software.


----------



## jDSX (Nov 9, 2017)

Get a reputable VPN that doesn't keep logs or throttles you with killswitch (not 100% safe but still is a must) like airvpn or nordvpn they might cost a bit more but I've been using airvpn since 2015 with no problems.


----------



## migles (Nov 9, 2017)

how are usenet prices theese days?


----------



## Joom (Nov 9, 2017)

nl255 said:


> Oh, and by the way there is no need to delete anything, just moving it is more than enough.


They can't see what's on the filesystem. That would be illegal. Also, the best VPN is the one you run yourself. I would never trust a commercial VPN to protect my shady activity regardless of how much advertising they throw at me. Also, Vuze has entirely too much overhead to be a practical torrent client. It's bloated to hell and back. Provided your system is properly configured to connect to your VPN the entirety of your traffic should be forwarded through it. You can do the same with TOR if you're a masochist, but the point is that you don't need these clients with "WE HAVE PLUGINS THAT MAKE YOU SAFE 100% 2018".



migles said:


> how are usenet prices theese days?


Affordable.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 9, 2017)

astraweb is $96/year.  I did have an account with thundernews for $5/month (they were having a black friday sale), but they lost my account information. :-/


----------



## migles (Nov 9, 2017)

Joom said:


> Affordable


thanks, very informative.. i was asking about, if a usenet costs like 5 bucks a year or 50 bucks a month, have no idea about prices theese days


----------



## Joom (Nov 9, 2017)

migles said:


> thanks, very informative.. i was asking about, if a usenet costs like 5 bucks a year or 50 bucks a month, have no idea about prices theese days


They're not much different from twenty years ago. It all depends on the news aggregator you choose.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 9, 2017)

well, the black Friday sale with thunder news I was talking about was $5/month for life.  astraweb isn't bad either.  I'm still with astraweb, but I bought a year, so maybe the year isn't up yet.  either that or I'm getting free usenet.  lol


----------



## Cha0tic (Nov 9, 2017)

I use expressvpn and I’ve had no issues.


----------



## Adeka (Nov 9, 2017)

As someone who rarely torrents I normally just use a proxy in the torrent client and stop seeding the moment it's finished

cyberghost vpn is good too,   you get the full vpn experience but will auto shutoff the vpn after 3 hours.  They also have a torrent thing but you have to pay for their premium service


----------



## nl255 (Nov 9, 2017)

Joom said:


> They can't see what's on the filesystem. That would be illegal. Also, the best VPN is the one you run yourself. I would never trust a commercial VPN to protect my shady activity regardless of how much advertising they throw at me. Also, Vuze has entirely too much overhead to be a practical torrent client. It's bloated to hell and back. Provided your system is properly configured to connect to your VPN the entirety of your traffic should be forwarded through it. You can do the same with TOR if you're a masochist, but the point is that you don't need these clients with "WE HAVE PLUGINS THAT MAKE YOU SAFE 100% 2018".



However if your VPN connection drops then your torrent traffic will be routed through your regular internet connection and the other main alternative (qbittorrent) doesn't support binding only to a specific interface.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 9, 2017)

nl255 said:


> and the other main alternative (qbittorrent) doesn't support binding only to a specific interface.



qbitorrent has an option to bind to a specific network adapter now.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2017)

i got an email from comcast for violating a copywrite thing that doesnt even exist XD
i was torrenting one of my own things and just because i had bit torrent running they assumed i was pirating games and set me an email saying that i pirated dragon age orgions
even though what i was torrenting was a save editor i made for an old ios game that was made so you could never get alot of money unless you paid the dev alot of money
idk how a 500kb save file named SBSSE.zip is the same as a huge 2gb+ iso file
but ive switched to never using windows for torrents and only using transmission and now im able to torrent stuff without comcast saying im breaking non existant copywrites


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 9, 2017)

What the fuck.
The absolute state of American internet. 
That shouldn't be legal, this is spying.


----------



## nolimits59 (Nov 9, 2017)

In france it's just Movies and Music (when it works x), i remember forgeting to stop seeding the Justice album, it took them 6 months to flash me , but they reset your "flash history" every 6 months without a flash with a maximum of 3 months betwen the date of the flash and the email, so you need to chill for 9 months when you get caught here)


----------



## nl255 (Nov 9, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> qbitorrent has an option to bind to a specific network adapter now.



Yes but the last time I checked it didn't actually work.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 9, 2017)

nl255 said:


> Yes but the last time I checked it didn't actually work.



Doesn't seem to be an issue that effects everyone. Binding seemed to work fine here last time I used it. Without the vpn all connections stalled.


----------



## P3Temp (Nov 9, 2017)

Some very good advice here!
As was said, use a VPN but remember that all of them keep logs no matter what so where you get into your personal and important stuff, bank account etc, it is better to switch the VPN off.
qBitorrent is the king of torrent clients nowdays so OP better ditch that Bitorrent which is filled with malware and it's nothing more than a spying tool. And don't get me started on Utorrent which is even worse.


----------



## Lumince (Nov 9, 2017)

So what vpns would all of you suggest? I see a few of them have already been suggested, but I'm in America and want something that isn't £ or € 
Unless I can't get past that for good no logging vpns


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 9, 2017)

Expressvpn is what I use. Private internet access is a good cheap one. Especially if you're just downloading.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pacheko17 said:


> What the fuck.
> The absolute state of American internet.
> That shouldn't be legal, this is spying.



You can't tell me that the ISP can't reserve the right to log specific things. Just doesn't work. Especially to cover their tracks. If they're looked at as an easy access to illegal activity they'll have a nice target.


----------



## Mikemk (Nov 9, 2017)

godreborn said:


> while I was in college, they sent a mass email saying that they had received over 10,000 complains of people downloading illegally.  they set up a three strikes rule.  I was using usenet, and I never got in trouble.


My college had a one strike policy.  Get caught pirating with most majors, and permanently lose internet access.  Get caught with a computer science or tech major, get expelled for an ethics violation.



Pacheko17 said:


> What the fuck.
> The absolute state of American internet.
> That shouldn't be legal, this is spying.


It's not spying if you tell them you're pirating.  Hence peer too peer.



Biff627 said:


> So what vpns would all of you suggest? I see a few of them have already been suggested, but I'm in America and want something that isn't £ or €
> Unless I can't get past that for good no logging vpns


I use PIA, and sometimes route tor through them.


----------



## nero99 (Nov 9, 2017)

Next time use a VPN. I recommend windscribe. $4 a month for unlimited data and leaves no trace of what you have been doin


----------



## P3Temp (Nov 9, 2017)

Biff627 said:


> So what vpns would all of you suggest? I see a few of them have already been suggested, but I'm in America and want something that isn't £ or €
> Unless I can't get past that for good no logging vpns





nero99 said:


> Next time use a VPN. I recommend windscribe. $4 a month for unlimited data and leaves no trace of what you have been doin



All VPN keep logs. They have to protect against illegal activity. Just because you get no warning for torrenting does not mean that they are not logging you.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2017)

When I used to download torrents, I never would seed them back, harder to be caught. That, and Peerblock.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 9, 2017)

P3Temp said:


> All VPN keep logs. They have to protect against illegal activity. Just because you get no warning for torrenting does not mean that they are not logging you.



That's wrong.. Should read some TOS sometime.


----------



## Joom (Nov 9, 2017)

P3Temp said:


> All VPN keep logs.


Not if you run your own and disable logging. There's also purveyors on cybercrime forums that do indeed offer logless VPN services because it's also in their best interest. These are usually safer than commercially available ones as well.


----------



## P3Temp (Nov 9, 2017)

Memoir said:


> That's wrong.. Should read some TOS sometime.


I am sorry but you are wrong. You are getting into a greyarea with torrenting, some may say that they are simply torrenting their own stuff but no doubt piracy rules in that world. TOS don't mean a single thing. You should learn more on how things really are and how they work.
And if you can't do that then think about the cheap price of a VPN service. They have to protect themselves!


----------



## Joom (Nov 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> When I used to download torrents, I never would seed them back, harder to be caught. That, and Peerblock.


Wrong. Downloading gets you busted too. Peerblock also has the tendency to block good peers too. The blocklist I posted on page 2 is better.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 9, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> It's not spying if you tell them you're pirating. Hence peer too peer.



Still, it's stupid that they care.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 9, 2017)

P3Temp said:


> I am sorry but you are wrong. You are getting into a greyarea with torrenting, some may say that they are simply torrenting their own stuff but no doubt piracy rules in that world. TOS don't mean a single thing. You should learn more on how things really are and how they work.
> And if you can't do that then think about the cheap price of a VPN service. They have to protect themselves!



If only this were true. Then half these no log VPN providers would be out of business for false advertising.


----------



## P3Temp (Nov 9, 2017)

Joom said:


> Not if you run your own and disable logging. There's also purveyors on cybercrime forums that do indeed offer logless VPN services because it's also in their best interest. These are usually safer than commercially available ones as well.


Those are indeed true and valid points but no normal and average user of torrents and the internet should mess with those things, especially the second option.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2017)

Joom said:


> Wrong. Downloading gets you busted too. Peerblock also has the tendency to block good peers too. The blocklist I posted on page 2 is better.



Never got in trouble in the past, *shrug* I don't trust torrents anymore, too risky for viruses and malware.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 9, 2017)

For what it's worth on logs, PIA had their logging policy tested. Logs were requested by the fbi over something or other and PIA had nothing to hand over.


----------



## Ulieq (Nov 9, 2017)

Tell them you are sorry and locked your shiznit down.  When they reactivate, get your ass on a VPN and torrent away.


----------



## P3Temp (Nov 9, 2017)

Memoir said:


> If only this were true. Then half these no log VPN providers would be out of business for false advertising.


Thing is, it is true. They openly say that no logs are stored but indeed they are. They don't have to be out of business, they only use the logs on important cases and there find a way to not get their name mentioned.


----------



## Joom (Nov 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Never got in trouble in the past, *shrug* I don't trust torrents anymore, too risky for viruses and malware.


Only trust scene releases. NFO and SFV files do serve a purpose other than showing off ANSI skills;  file verification. If the release fails to match the hash in these files then you know it's been tampered with or at least modified.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 9, 2017)

P3Temp said:


> Thing is, it is true. They openly say that no logs are stored but indeed they are. They don't have to be out of business, they only use the logs on important cases and there find a way to not get their name mentioned.



All you can do is take them at their word. Many VPNs have had requests to hand over logs by local governments and had nothing to hand over. At this time you're spouting a bunch of fearmongering BS with nothing to back up your claims.

As for my recommendation, NordVPN is a solid choice. I have been using them for  year now, and have encountered no problems. There is even an in-built killswitch in the provided client that you can specify what programs have their process killed should your connection drop.


----------



## leerpsp (Nov 9, 2017)

I also have Time Warner Cable and I do use U torrent I was getting Ubuntu one day and they cut me off and I had to call them they were not the nice to talk to the guy was being an ass I got a supervisor and told them that it is not illegal to torrent just some people use it for illegal things told them I was getting Ubuntu with it and that is a free OS and its not illegal plus told them if they did it anymore I would sue them (internet privacy laws I listed to them I was reading on some random web page on my phones net don’t know if they were true or real) They looked and seen what I was downloading new the file name and everything told them that its agents the law to spy like that don’t know if that is true or not told them that I’ll just get off the phone and call my attorney they told me they were cutting my net back on not to worry about it it would not happen anymore.

I can now torrent anything I would like to now even games without using a vpn and they will not cut me off anymore don’t know if I am untouchable now or they don’t want to have to deal with me anymore. But I have not used torrents at all this year. all this happend like 2 years back.


----------



## P3Temp (Nov 9, 2017)

TwinRetro said:


> All you can do is take them at their word. Many VPNs have had requests to hand over logs by local governments and had nothing to hand over. At this time you're spouting a bunch of fearmongering BS with nothing to back up your claims.


I apologize if you find my posts too harsh or completely BS but I have witnessed and heard from very reputable and respectable persons into VPNs whose words can be trusted (at least for me, and I do know that this post will get quoted and laughed with "lol heard from very reputable and .... and he calls that a argument") that logs are stored. 
Eitherway, not to start with the wrong foot in here, I stand back and refrain for now.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Nov 9, 2017)

Ha, this just happened to me as well. Three strikes and they took away my internet. Except it wasn't my internet... it's my parents. Needless to say they were pissed and now I've been wondering how to get around this happening again.


----------



## leerpsp (Nov 9, 2017)

CheatingSoi said:


> Ha, this just happened to me as well. Three strikes and they took away my internet. Except it wasn't my internet... it's my parents. Needless to say they were pissed and now I've been wondering how to get around this happening again.


best way not to do it the other way is to use a VPN


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 9, 2017)

leerpsp said:


> best way not to do it the other way is to use a VPN



Even if the VPN relinquishes logs to government agencies and anti-piracy organizations?


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Even if the VPN relinquishes logs to government agencies and anti-piracy organizations?



Go with pia then. They've had fbi requests for logs and had nothing to hand over, so their "no logs" has been tested.

Alternativly come over here (UK), where they've given up with the stick and use the carrot just have some nonsense campaign where you get asked not to do it and told where to get it legally. Beyond that there is nothing anymore, no details handed over and no limit to how many times they politely ask you not to


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Nov 10, 2017)

Wow this is a lot of good advice. Thankyou. 
I checked for a vpn like most of you recommended and first result was Nordvpn and they are having a sale. $2.75/month for 3 years. Do any of you recommend it or should I keep looking?

Thanks again to all of you.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 10, 2017)

Kevinpuerta said:


> Wow this is a lot of good advice. Thankyou.
> I checked for a vpn like most of you recommended and first result was Nordvpn and they are having a sale. $2.75/month for 3 years. Do any of you recommend it or should I keep looking?
> 
> Thanks again to all of you.


Honestly I don't care for Nord. That's because I game on my VPN. Nord seems to have some large inconsistencies when it comes to their servers. For downloading and streaming it works well enough. It's actually a highly recommended VPN.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 10, 2017)

Armadillo said:


> Go with pia then. They've had fbi requests for logs and had nothing to hand over, so their "no logs" has been tested.
> 
> Alternativly come over here (UK), where they've given up with the stick and use the carrot just have some nonsense campaign where you get asked not to do it and told where to get it legally. Beyond that there is nothing anymore, no details handed over and no limit to how many times they politely ask you not to



I've stopped using torrents a long time ago, I don't trust many of them to be free of malware, Trojan viruses, no amount of reassurance will convince me to use them again.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Even if the VPN relinquishes logs to government agencies and anti-piracy organizations?



ExpressVPN and PIA have never been in a situation like that. You have to research and ask questions. There are too many free ones and shitty ones that just want your money.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> I've stopped using torrents a long time ago, I don't trust many of them to be free of malware, Trojan viruses, no amount of reassurance will convince me to use them again.


I agree. I hate torrenting. Especially nowadays where the bigger hosts are being shut down or taken over with viruses.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Nov 10, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Honestly I don't care for Nord. That's because I game on my VPN. Nord seems to have some large inconsistencies when it comes to their servers. For downloading and streaming it works well enough. It's actually a highly recommended VPN.



I dont plan on using a vpn for gaming.Nord is the cheapest ive seen so far and I just need one to hide my downloads. Are you sure Nord can hide what im torrenting from my ISP?


----------



## nl255 (Nov 10, 2017)

Kevinpuerta said:


> I dont plan on using a vpn for gaming.Nord is the cheapest ive seen so far and I just need one to hide my downloads. Are you sure Nord can hide what im torrenting from my ISP?



For torrenting you need a VPN service that supports port forwarding if you want to get decent speeds.  The last time I checked, NordVPN didn't have that.  I can personally recommend either PIA or Mullvad.  Note that with PIA you only get one port and PIA does not have stealth so your ISP can see that you are using a VPN (though they can't actually see what you are doing with it, only that you uploaded X MB and downloaded YMB over said VPN within the past Z hours).  The last time I checked PIA was also slower than Mullvad but that could have changed.  However PIA is cheaper and has been proven in court to not have any logs while nobody has tried to obtain logs from Mullvad in court yet.  Also keep in mind that PIA is in the US where it is vulnerable to being compromised by FVEY (Five Eyes) though of course the CIA/NSA are not going to care about anything as petty as bittorrent activity.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Nov 10, 2017)

nl255 said:


> For torrenting you need a VPN service that supports port forwarding if you want to get decent speeds.  The last time I checked, NordVPN didn't have that.  I can personally recommend either PIA or Mullvad.  Note that with PIA you only get one port and PIA does not have stealth so your ISP can see that you are using a VPN (though they can't actually see what you are doing with it, only that you uploaded X MB and downloaded YMB over said VPN within the past Z hours).  The last time I checked PIA was also slower than Mullvad but that could have changed.  However PIA is cheaper and has been proven in court to not have any logs while nobody has tried to obtain logs from Mullvad in court yet.  Also keep in mind that PIA is in the US where it is vulnerable to being compromised by FVEY (Five Eyes) though of course the CIA/NSA are not going to care about anything as petty as bittorrent activity.



Ive been checking out 2017 reviews and saw that they recently improved their download speeds with only 2-4mbps difference from your non vpn speed.


----------



## nl255 (Nov 10, 2017)

Kevinpuerta said:


> Ive been checking out 2017 reviews and saw that they recently improved their download speeds with only 2-4mbps difference from your non vpn speed.



Well then I would go with PIA unless you regularly use public wifi with your phone/tablet/laptop and want to ensure that you can still use your VPN even if said public wifi tries to block OpenVPN connections.  Or if you think you will want to bittorrent and run some other internet accessible server (sftp for transferring files to your phone/tablet, game server, or to access your playon stuff remotely if you use playon) as PIA only gives you a single port while Mullvad lets you have multiple ones.


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 10, 2017)

I won't use torrents because most seem to be filled with viruses. I was throttled for playing a game and downloading a game through steam. A pirated dl was full speed.


----------



## Tigran (Nov 10, 2017)

Again.. Just use direct download. Avoid torrents.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Nov 10, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Use a VPN or seedbox



Wouldn't a seedbox use the same internet to download things, though?


----------



## jDSX (Nov 10, 2017)

Skyshadow101 said:


> Wouldn't a seedbox use the same internet to download things, though?



No they use their own ISP somewhere else to get you the whole torrent complete then you use FTP setup to get the files into your hdd or external hdd with encryption (hopefully you set one up by this point)


----------



## Mikemk (Nov 10, 2017)

Sheimi said:


> I won't use torrents because most seem to be filled with viruses. I was throttled for playing a game and downloading a game through steam. A pirated dl was full speed.


Actually, Steam does that to prevent issues in multiplayer games.  There's an option in steam settings to download full speed while playing games.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 10, 2017)

I don't like using torrents either, but sometimes you're left with no choice.  I don't download them from anywhere but private trackers (in case it's a virus), and I always read the comments beforehand just in case.


----------



## Joom (Nov 10, 2017)

Sheimi said:


> I won't use torrents because most seem to be filled with viruses.


I sincerely want to know where people keep finding infected torrents. I mean, are all of you just bad at torrenting? I've been downloading them for over a decade and have only came across one that was legitimately infected. Release groups typically pack their cracks and keygens to protect them from being reverse engineered, which sets off anti-viruses. Do your own analysis and never rely on an AV because they tend to be wrong.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 10, 2017)

Joom said:


> I sincerely want to know where people keep finding infected torrents. I mean, are all of you just bad at torrenting? I've been downloading them for over a decade and have only came across one that was legitimately infected. Release groups typically pack their cracks and keygens to protect them from being reverse engineered, which sets off anti-viruses. Do your own analysis and never rely on an AV because they tend to be wrong.



I'm more curious as to know how safe they really are before you download them.


----------



## Joom (Nov 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm more curious as to know how safe they really are before you download them.


They can't do anything to your system just by being downloaded. If you're suspicious of anything just upload it to Malwr or Hybrid Analysis. They'll give you an in-depth analysis and tell you exactly what the binary does to your system when executed.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm more curious as to know how safe they really are before you download them.


No less safe than a direct download. It doesn't matter whether your .iso for whatever video game comes from a torrent site or is directly downloaded. Both are equally susceptible to viruses. It all depends on where you get the files (or what users you get the files from). All these anti-torrent people, at least with virus arguments are just fear-mongering. At least the people who are anti-torrent from a p2p security/privacy point of view have a valid point.


----------



## therealhoothoot (Nov 8, 2018)

If you want to use public trackers, just get a put.io account. It's a torrent cloud service that downloads all your torrents for you on their server and then you can download it from the browser and nobody will know that it came from a torrent tracker initially.

I find it better than a seedbox because most files are already downloaded by other users so they instantly pop-up in your storage space.

Edit: woops, did not see it was from November, 2017. My bad


----------

